# Marine Aquariums > Corals questions and answers >  Green Seriatopora Hystrix SPS Coral

## Gary R

Got myself a nice Green Seriatopora Hystrix SPS Coral on Saturday  :Smile: 
IMG_0589.jpg
IMG_0590.jpg

----------

*lost* (14-04-2014)

----------


## lost

Nice coral gaz as soon as I find my next tank I will be up there for some frags  :pmsl:

----------

